# Midnight Commander Ctrl-PageUp

## tam

Hi!

In der Fullscreen Console kann ich mit Ctrl-PageUp im Midnight Commander ein Verzeichnis noch oben wechseln. Das funktioniert auf der KDE Konsole lieder nicht. Was kann ich tun? Danke!

----------

## hds

ist bei mir auch so. waere mir aber nie aufgefallen, weil ich in der configuration des mc "use lynx style navigation" enabled habe. somit kann ich mit den cursor links/rechts tasten durch die verzeichnisse "fliegen".

loest jetzt zwar nicht unbedingt dein problem, aber es laesst sich super damit arbeiten  :Wink: 

----------

## tam

 *hds wrote:*   

> loest jetzt zwar nicht unbedingt dein problem, aber es laesst sich super damit arbeiten 

 

Das Interessante daran ist, dass es bis vor wenigen Tagen noch funktioniert hat. Zumindest als user, als root noch nie.

----------

## hds

naja gut, das hattest du nun widerum nicht erwaehnt, oder?

dann quatsch dich halt in zukunft etwas besser aus, thx!

 :Laughing: 

wie auch immer, ich denke mal PgUp/PgDn sind anderweitig im KDE zugeordnet, somit wird das dann auf der Console nicht mehr greifen?

ps: woher weist du, inwiefern sich KDE als root verhalten hat? du wirst doch nicht etwa.. noe, ne?

ps: move mal in deinem $HOME die .X files, und schau ob geht

----------

## tam

 *hds wrote:*   

> ps: woher weist du, inwiefern sich KDE als root verhalten hat? du wirst doch nicht etwa.. noe, ne?

 

 :Very Happy: 

Konsole auf, su - dann mc starten, so hab ich das gemeint.

----------

## tam

Hab noch was rausgefunden: Wenn ich xterm starte und in diesem den mc starte klappt das mit Ctrl-Pageup sowohl als user wie auch als root.

```
$ set | grep TERM

COLORTERM=

TERM=xterm
```

----------

## hds

also, so hatte ich das ja versucht zu duplizieren, geht hier nicht. (set liefert gleiches ergebnis wie bei dir).

ich denke mal da sind irgendwelche settings fuer verantwortlich. moeglicherweise mit ctrl-PgUp bereits fuer was anderes benoetigt, in irgendwelchen einstellungen. zumindest bei mir.

wie gesagt, ich nutze diese funktion eh nicht  :Wink: 

----------

